# Motor tricks....



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Anybody know how to make a non rebuildable spec motor faster?


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

clean the comm with a comm stick and clean the brushes and motor regularly thats what i do..


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Find someone with a comm lathe for them and have the comm trued........... and also the tips above if you can not find someone with a lathe


----------



## Rc Driver (Apr 29, 2005)

Any other tips, i dont have acess to a lathe and i do clean the brushes and motor regularly.


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Thats about all the stuff I know for NON Rebuildables, that is one of the reasons noone around here uses them anymore..........


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i have just the lathe you need to make that motor gain some HP. i'll let it go CHEAP.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

No lathe, nothing you can do to make the motor faster. 

If you did have access to a lathe....... you can pop the endbell off rather easily to true the comm. Hold the can with the endbell up / motor shaft down, and smack it on something hard. The endbell will pop right off.......... 

Bend the tabs out a little to replace the endbell, then bend them back down. You may have to use a tiny bit of superglue to hold the endbell tight.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I've seen lathes that could cut a non-rebuildable motors WITHOUT taking them apart. I don't know who made them, but you might try contacting a company like Cobra (http://www.teamcobra.com/cobra/comlathes.htm). Hope that helps


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

go to ebay 

Dont remove the arm from the can

http://cgi.ebay.com/COBRA-COM-LATHE-PAN-CAR-OVAL_W0QQitemZ200038817311QQihZ010QQcategoryZ34063QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

hello!!! i said i have the lathe he needs, lol. it will cut non rebuildable motors. i have no use for it anymore. pm me if ya need one.


----------



## kf4ozj (May 17, 2004)

Meat68 is right cobra made/makes a lath that true's non rebuildable arm's. I used to have one....my question is why are they running a non rebuildable spec motor? Trinity hasnt made one of those for year's....KF


----------



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2006)

mr_meta68

Can it turn regular arms?

How much?

Can I email you?

I don’t know how to use the Hobby Talk mail option.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

replying to your e-mail right now bro


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

2 different holders, 1 is v blocks for arms . The stock motor lathe has a motor can clamp for doing it in the can. Both methods work fine.


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

Back in the old days, all stock motors were crimped together and the lathes designed to cut the comm in the can were called "stock" lathes.


----------

